# Pics of meeee



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Sup









This is my old band performing our 25 minute epic.
I'm the guy playing drums on the far right, with the blue shirt. We had two drummers for this act in particular. I love being as pretentious as possible when it comes to music, haha. Prog rock ftw.


----------

